# Who's Crying Now (solo) - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic Journey solo by Neal Schon: a break down of the phrases.....thanks for watching!
guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

[video=youtube;kAaC9QDYBJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAaC9QDYBJ8[/video]


----------

